# Sram jerseys..where?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Where can I order a sram jersey


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Go to SRAM.com. Then go to where they sell clothing, they sell bibs and jerseys. If you see arm warmers or leg warmers by SRAM , let me know.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

actually they just have 2 collections I already checked there and its just casual wear


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, it's got some SRAM in it...
http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/20tecyloslje.html

Monty Python just came to mind, SRAM, SRAM, SRAM, baked beans, SRAM


----------

